# New Glycine Combat Sub 36mm (and others) coming in Spring 2021



## K42

*Edit: Changed the title because there seems to be more models coming.

Saw this video on Glycine's FB page about a new Combat Sub in 36mm. Similar turn down lugs, old crown logo, and date window at 6 o'clock.

Specs look to be:
Dia = 36 mm
L2L = 42.9 mm
Thickness = 8.45mm
Lug width = 18 mm

I think the natural down sizing progression should have been a 40mm for a dive style watch, or maybe a 38mm. Still interested in checking this out when it's released.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=196689338735334











A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36 Automatic Collection - #glycine #glycinecombatsub #combat... | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook


3,098 views, 80 likes, 2 loves, 12 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36...




fb.watch


----------



## nanook12

That's cool, but I agree, I wish it was 40 mm


----------



## MrDisco99

Good to finally see some new product design rather than just recycling the same thing in different colors. Although I'm not sure how much demand there really is for a 36mm diver.


----------



## CajunK

But why...


----------



## K42

CajunK said:


> But why...


Because 73 Combat Sub models across 3 sizes listed on their website apparently isn't enough.






Combat Sub







glycine-watch.ch


----------



## Sugman

Cal: SW200-2...did I see that right in the video? Sellita’s website doesn’t show one of those that I saw.


----------



## CajunK

K42 said:


> Because 73 Combat Sub models across 3 sizes listed on their website apparently isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glycine-watch.ch




Like Disco said, not sure the market's there. I'd need readers just to see the numbers.


----------



## fish70

MrDisco99 said:


> Good to finally see some new product design rather than just recycling the same thing in different colors. Although I'm not sure how much demand there really is for a 36mm diver.


There are a lot of guys (and gals) with 6.5" or smaller wrists.


----------



## achilles

It should be 39mm - 40mm for Dive watch.
36 is lady’s size.

What is Glycine thinking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

achilles said:


> It should be 39mm - 40mm for Dive watch.
> 36 is lady's size.
> 
> What is Glycine thinking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they're thinking they want to sell watches to ladies? I don't know, I'm just playing both sides.

Marathon offers a 36mm and Hamilton now offers a 37mm dive style watch. No doubt these are going to be low sellers compared to their larger counterparts.


----------



## Sergeant Major

achilles said:


> It should be 39mm - 40mm for Dive watch.
> 36 is lady's size.
> 
> What is Glycine thinking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the anti-Invicta which is a fierce congative dissonance among they sales crew.


----------



## chiron93

Just saw on insta that they'll have a new 39mm in 2021.


----------



## abdullahnr

chiron93 said:


> Just saw on insta that they'll have a new 39mm in 2021.


A dress watch in 39, but a diver in 36, hmm.
I feel like the 36mm is meant to lay some sort of foundation for which I suspect will be the 40mm combat sub around summer or late next year. 
They will then have sizes from 36, (39/40 hopefully), 42, 46, 48. 
Either way Im excited theres some development after the brand being dormant for some time.


----------



## K42

Bienne 1914, 39mm. From their FB page:


----------



## pickle puss

The Bienne is a welcome reissue at a perfect size.
The previous model from some years ago was too big for a dress watch at 44 mm.


----------



## hedd

I like that Bienne a lot. I love the way my 39mm Seiko Sarbs fit. The hand set is nice and understated as well. If I can get one for grey market USA prices, I definitely will.


----------



## Skyjuice

abdullahnr said:


> A dress watch in 39, but a diver in 36, hmm.


Glycine should do it the other way round, a dress watch in 36, but a diver in 39.


----------



## acanak

38MM WOULD BE A PERFECT COMBAT SUB SIZE. I WANT A COMBAT SUB BU JUST DONT HAVE THE WRIST FOR IT


----------



## mchilese

I've been wanting to get a Combat Sub, but I'm dubious of the case sizes. 42 is right at the top for me. I'd really like to see something smaller. 36 might be a bit dainty for a dive watch, though. I agree, 38-40 would be awesome. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

39 or 40 mm please. 42 is a bit too big, and 36 mm a bit too small.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

thedonn007 said:


> 39 or 40 mm please. 42 is a bit too big, and 36 mm a bit too small.





K42 said:


> Saw this video on Glycine's FB page about a new Combat Sub in 36mm. Similar turn down lugs, old crown logo, and date window at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Specs look to be:
> Dia = 36 mm
> L2L = 42.9 mm
> Thickness = 8.45mm
> Lug width = 18 mm
> 
> I think the natural down sizing progression should have been a 40mm for a dive style watch, or maybe a 38mm. Still interested in checking this out when it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36 Automatic Collection - #glycine #glycinecombatsub #combat... | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3,098 views, 80 likes, 2 loves, 12 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Anyone know when this will be out?


----------



## K42

From Glycine's FB page. Because Airman wasn't enough, Glycine is introducing a new Airpilot collection in Spring 2021:


----------



## K42

From Glycine's FB page. I'm more interested in this Bienne than the new Combat Sub and Airpilot collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

thedonn007 said:


> 39 or 40 mm please. 42 is a bit too big, and 36 mm a bit too small.


I hope they don't mess with the 42 as it's the perfect size for me. Adding a 39 is fine, but don't mess with the 42!

Depending on the size, I'm digging that Airpilot, too.


----------



## K42

Another Airpilot I missed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

And a chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

These air watches look terrible. Just my opinion. They look cheap. The combat sub is much better looking, as well as the Bienne.


----------



## OCRonin

Date window at 6'Oclock has always bothered me.


----------



## K42

Airpilot quartz.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3681692191920629











A New Collection is Coming New Airpilot Quartz - Ready for landing ? #glycine #glycinewatches #glycineairpilot #wathches #swissmade | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook


1.6K views, 60 likes, 1 loves, 18 comments, 5 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A New Collection is Coming New Airpilot Quartz - Ready for landing ? #glycine #glycinewatches...




fb.watch


----------



## Michael 808

It's hard for me to resist anything Glycine, I'd certainly have to try one, if I like the looks, I'll try it, if it doesn't work for me, off to flipsville. I own many 42's and 3 of the 46mm's so I'm not dead set on any particular size, still haven't had the 48 though...


----------



## K42

I would normally be very interested in the Airpilot because of the aviation theme. However, I think that collection will be sized too large for my liking. I’ve happily moved into the 36-40mm size category. Really looking forward to seeing the Bienne and 36mm Combat Sub, with my preference in that order.


----------



## watchzonkey

Anyone have info on when the specs/catalogues for the 36mm Combat Subs will be released? I’ve had my eye on a 42mm model for a while, but a 36mm is seriously tempting given my diminutive wrist size.. Assuming the new models have the same WR, thinness and vintage styling as the current ones, it seems like a no-brainer for me.


----------



## MaestroZero

K42 said:


> Bienne 1914, 39mm. From their FB page:
> View attachment 15591204


That will be an instant buy. The 44 was too big, but this one will be the perfect size.


----------



## K42

More from their FB page.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3773868249369689


----------



## K42




----------



## watchzonkey

According to Glycine’s Facebook page, the new Airpilot will ‘drop’ on March 21. I guess it’s safe/reasonable to assume that the other new models will be available around that time as well. Here’s to hoping that gray market prices are reasonable from the start!


----------



## BigBluefish

Liking the Bienne, particularly silver/whit. 36 Combat Sub, if as slim (or slimmer) than larger models, will make a great lady’s diver.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Haven't looked into Glycine for a while (had a terrible experience with their service center) but a 36mm combat sub sounds great to me. Also glad they switched back to the old crown logo. That other logo was bunk.


----------



## Ajgolab

With my 6.25 inch wrists, I'm an instant buyer. I too have sold or no longer wear my 40mm-plus watches. I now favor my 39mm Airman 18 and a 1990s vintage Tag 2000 auto (38mm and 10mm thick). According to the Wall Street Journal, smaller watches are making a comeback and not soon enough for me.


----------



## K42

Just to keep this going, although the videos aren't really much.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3794168654006315






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3852684751488038


----------



## watchzonkey

After the initial release date of March 21 blew by, I reached out to Glycine’s customer support, and they confirmed that the new models should be available “before the summer.” Hopefully we won’t have to pay the ridiculous MSRP when they release


----------



## acrolyu2

I think the Bienne model is beautiful, I hope more photos will come out soon, and know its value


----------



## K42

__ https://www.facebook.com/glycinewatchsa/posts/3894000024023177


----------



## K42

Still looking for signs of the Bienne and 36mm Combat Sub. Here's more on the Airpilot:




__ https://www.facebook.com/glycinewatchsa/posts/3900695586686954






__ https://www.facebook.com/glycinewatchsa/posts/3917710951652084


----------



## acrolyu2

Nos nuevas? cuando salen a la venta?


----------



## K42

acrolyu2 said:


> Nos nuevas? cuando salen a la venta?


I have not seen any new information.


----------



## K42

Some Airpilots are showing up at Ashford. Odd that they’re not listed on their eBay store front under Watchgooroo.


----------



## mconlonx

They really messed up - new smaller combat sub should be 39mm, Bienne should be 36mm. I think there was a misunderstanding between sales, design, and engineering.manufacturing...

39mm Sub, 36mm Bienne, I could plausibly be in for either or both. At current sizing, no on both.


----------



## acrolyu2

Me encantaría una Bienne de 36 mm!!


----------



## Pj66

If they have a nice color like red, fuschia, purple or something like that I might get one for my wife. She likes that my watches have strong lumes compared to her fashion or dress watches. 34mm would have been better for her but she can wear a 36 as a sport watch.


----------



## Michael 808

I'm a mail carrier for the USPS and with all the damn Amazon packages I deliver, I'd beat a watch to death but I'm tempted to try the 36mm on bracelet just because it IS so small and to see how long it'll last, I suspect it would be a very robust little piece, looking forward to putting one thru it's paces...


----------



## walpow

mconlonx said:


> They really messed up - new smaller combat sub should be 39mm, Bienne should be 36mm.


An excellent summation. I've bought and sold two 42mm Combat Subs and have come to the conclusion that they wear too big on me. 39 would have been perfect. 36 is just too small for a diver. The Bienne? Maybe 39 will be okay, but a bit smaller would have been better.

In any case, Glycine's marketing is crappy and irritating. There've been teases for months, but no real information. The Airpilot came out before any decent info on it was available.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

They just posted on IG about the 36mm coming and website still under const.


----------



## abdullahnr

SKYWATCH007 said:


> They just posted on IG about the 36mm coming and website still under const.


----------



## Usafwolfe

Looks too dainty for a men's watch and the wrong colorways for a ladies watch.


----------



## watchzonkey

The Combat Sub 36 is available on Chrono24 from a seller in the Netherlands. I think they’re asking around $650.

Looks like there are only 4 colorways available at the moment: (blue, blue/bronze, root beer and root beer/bronze). Probably only a matter of time before they show up on Ashford for a better price, and hopefully we’ll see some new colors soon, too.


----------



## K42

Looks like polished center links, no micro adjust clasp, and no half links. The blue is the only one I find appealing at the moment, but I already have a blue dial diver. Still waiting on the Bienne. Glycine said these would be released Spring 2021. We're getting awfully close to Summer 2021.


----------



## Don Logan

This just popped up in my e-Mail. Kinda in love w/both.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

They look nice. The bezel is not too thick looking so I imagine it won't look as small visually. Wish the Glycine site was up with all these new additions. There are also more colours. The lume is 2 toned. Tempting...


----------



## Mamaw

Here is a video unfortunately in Italian but there is some good close up on the watch. Love the blue one but not sure about the polished center links.


----------



## Jbrowland

Agreed. 36 is too small for most dive watches. Now a 40mm Glycine Combat Sub and I am so in.


----------



## K42

Combat Sub 36mm are listed on Ashford's site for $599 (GL0338, GL0339, GL0340, GL0341). No pictures though. 
Still waiting on the Bienne 1914.


----------



## acrolyu2

[QUOTE = "K42, publicación: 53620193, miembro: 51514"]
Combat Sub 36 mm se enumeran en el sitio de Ashford por $ 599 (GL0338, GL0339, GL0340, GL0341). Sin embargo, no hay fotos.
Todavía esperando la Bienne 1914.
[/CITA]

I wait for the Bienne too!


----------



## tortugoala

Gnomon has the 36mm up for sale. Looks nice, but too small. I have a 38mm diver and that's the smallest I'd wear. I'm really surprised they went with 36mm and not 38 or 40. If they were going for unisex then 38 would have been perfect.


----------



## K42

Looking on Ashford's site the 36mm Combat Sub is definitely marketed as a women's watch. I was heavily interested when I first heard about these. I then lost interest when I decided to get away from dive watches. I've recently been contemplating my 36mm Hamiltons and I feel that I could wear one of these Combat Subs just because they're on a bracelet and not a strap. It's too bad I've moved on.

I've also been keeping my eye out for the Bienne but I'm starting to lose interest in that, too. It was advertised to be a Spring 2021 release, and we're now approaching Summer.

*Edit: If I really wanted a 36mm diver, I would spring for a Marathon. At least that has some depth that contrasts the small size. And there's also a Hamilton Navy Scuba quartz in 37mm.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?!

I've been looking for a sub-40mm, navy blue diver for the longest time. The Glycine looks closer to royal blue but IMO is a nicer color than the Certina 38mm diver. I guess Christopher Ward is the closest thing, but the price jump + going over the import tax threshold is too much. That Bienne model looks great so far, I just hope it's more of a silver-white dial instead of a shiny/flashy silver


----------



## Foot slog

achilles said:


> It should be 39mm - 40mm for Dive watch.
> 36 is lady's size.
> 
> What is Glycine thinking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


36mm is mid size, and if you go back to the origins of dive watches this is the size they were. I think it's a good choice, I think it listens to current demand. A lot of watch enthusiasts are asking for smaller watches. The market is full of 40mm + divers.


----------



## acrolyu2

I like small watches more every day!


----------



## metric000

At Ashford, this is described as "Combat Sub 36 Women's Watch." But nobody else seems quite sure. One thing's for sure -- every woman you know is lining up to buy one, right?

When the product or marketing doesn't make any sense to anyone, there's always one good guess that presents itself.

Some junior executive in the board room probably used the phrase "toxic masculinity" in the context of their 48mm watch with the word "combat" emblazoned on the dial. The rest of the story tells itself.

Ironically, the 36mm version has the best chance at being a collector's item, some time in the future.


----------



## K42

I just saw that Glycine slid in another Combat Sub under the radar. Ashford has a new quartz model in 42mm listed for sale.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

LOL this company is terrible at marketing/website control eh


----------



## achilles

Foot slog said:


> 36mm is mid size, and if you go back to the origins of dive watches this is the size they were. I think it's a good choice, I think it listens to current demand. A lot of watch enthusiasts are asking for smaller watches. The market is full of 40mm + divers.


I don’t recall reading anywhere that anyone is asking for 36mm diver. Too dainty for any diver. I will safely say current demand is 38-40mm. Not sure where you are reading stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixtyLion

K42 said:


> I just saw that Glycine slid in another Combat Sub under the radar. Ashford has a new quartz model in 42mm listed for sale.
> View attachment 16167501


Thank you for posting this! I was looking for a good daily watch and after seeing your post placed an order for Glycine Combat Sub quartz (GL1014) green dial with green/black bezel.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?!

I'm glad they released a 36mm version, even if I prefer 38mm. The bezel insert is going to make this wear more like a 38mm or 39mm smooth bezel watch. Any diver under 40mm in a dark-ish shade of blue is really great to see. I just wish the inserts were ceramic. The blue version has been out of stock on Gnomon for a while now. 

Perhaps these are actually 37mm like the smooth bezel Combat line, and the 36mm name is just for marketing?


----------



## brandon\

bUT ThEY’RE Not PRE-InviCTa


----------



## FL410

K42 said:


> I just saw that Glycine slid in another Combat Sub under the radar. Ashford has a new quartz model in 42mm listed for sale.
> View attachment 16167501


Kind of disheartening to see they’re now pretty much going full Rolex homage. The combat sub always had its own distinctive features, now it’s full on cyclops, ”maxi” dial, “almost mercedes” hands all in one. The old CS only had those hands with the Arabic dial, and stick hands on the dot dial. 

Sadly if this is the direction they are going, I’m out.


----------



## DiverBob

Foot slog said:


> 36mm is mid size, and if you go back to the origins of dive watches this is the size they were. I think it's a good choice, I think it listens to current demand. A lot of watch enthusiasts are asking for smaller watches. The market is full of 40mm + divers.


I concur. What appeals to me most IS the compact size on this one. I am 7.25 flat wrist and can wear many large watches but I have always appreciated the compact vintage appeal of smaller watches. I may take a look at this one. 

From the video posted here, the 36mm does not appear too small on wrist. Perhaps the slim bezel helps but I like it.


----------



## zacsideways

K42 said:


> *Edit: Changed the title because there seems to be more models coming.
> 
> Saw this video on Glycine's FB page about a new Combat Sub in 36mm. Similar turn down lugs, old crown logo, and date window at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Specs look to be:
> Dia = 36 mm
> L2L = 42.9 mm
> Thickness = 8.45mm
> Lug width = 18 mm
> 
> I think the natural down sizing progression should have been a 40mm for a dive style watch, or maybe a 38mm. Still interested in checking this out when it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=196689338735334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36 Automatic Collection - #glycine #glycinecombatsub #combat... | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3,098 views, 80 likes, 2 loves, 12 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch





K42 said:


> *Edit: Changed the title because there seems to be more models coming.
> 
> Saw this video on Glycine's FB page about a new Combat Sub in 36mm. Similar turn down lugs, old crown logo, and date window at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Specs look to be:
> Dia = 36 mm
> L2L = 42.9 mm
> Thickness = 8.45mm
> Lug width = 18 mm
> 
> I think the natural down sizing progression should have been a 40mm for a dive style watch, or maybe a 38mm. Still interested in checking this out when it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=196689338735334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36 Automatic Collection - #glycine #glycinecombatsub #combat... | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3,098 views, 80 likes, 2 loves, 12 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


I think a 36 sounds like a cool option. Keen to see it in the metal. But despite all the colors they try, I feel like Glycine rarely gives something exciting. I have a green bezel, charcoal dial sub that I love. The best part of it is the mesh bracelet which they don't seem to use much. So comfortable though and the colors, while a bit plain, somehow work well enough.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

I have a 6.5" wrist and my daily driver is a Yachtmaster 35mm circa 2001. Watches back then maxed out around 40mm. I simply don't feel comfortable in anything bigger than 36mm so the Combat Sub is in my consideration set for sure.


----------



## DiverBob

I am waiting on the 36mm Glycine Combat Sub diver to arrive. I am leaning toward the smaller cases these days indeed.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> I am waiting on the 36mm Glycine Combat Sub diver to arrive. I am leaning toward the smaller cases these days indeed.


Let me know how you like it. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Ashford has some good deals right now.


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Let me know how you like it. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Ashford has some good deals right now.


$399 for the blue


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> $399 for the blue
> View attachment 16491085


Ashford?


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Ashford?


Yea, once you put it in cart...there should pop up the offer for $399 on the blue.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> Yea, once you put it in cart...there should pop up the offer for $399 on the blue.


Just grabbed it. Amazing deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Just grabbed it. Amazing deal. Thanks for the heads up.


Nice snag at a great price. I am a fan of Glycine. My old 42mm Combat sub had the very nicest crown action I have ever experienced. The finishing too was well executed. 









Looking forward to this 36mm compact diver. Should have it on wrist by mid next week.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> Nice snag at a great price. I am a fan of Glycine. My old 42mm Combat sub had the very nicest crown action I have ever experienced. The finishing too was well executed.
> View attachment 16491387
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this 36mm compact diver. Should have it on wrist by mid next week.


I'm curious to see the accuracy out of the box. I know the ETA-2824 CAN be extremely accurate but usually needs adjustments to get there. Probably just wait until it needs servicing to get there.


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> I'm curious to see the accuracy out of the box. I know the ETA-2824 CAN be extremely accurate but usually needs adjustments to get there. Probably just wait until it needs servicing to get there.


Glycine tweaks the movement a bit adding a few minor mods to the movement that improve the performance from the stock variant. My 42mm Glycince was quite accurate.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> Glycine tweaks the movement a bit adding a few minor mods to the movement that improve the performance from the stock variant. My 42mm Glycince was quite accurate.


Good to know! To thanks! Looking forward to getting it. Not crazy about the butterfly band but it will do. Maybe strap at some point.


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Good to know! To thanks! Looking forward to getting it. Not crazy about the butterfly band but it will do. Maybe strap at some point.


I like straps. Lighter weight and highlights the case a bit a more.


----------



## Eyeshield25

$399 is a great deal. I have a 6.25 in itty bitty wrist so thinking about picking this up, along with the 38mm Certina Action diver.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

I received mine. Waiting on some proper tools to adjust the bracelet. Love it but bracelet seems a little cheap. For $399 I can't complain. Everything else seems solid. May swap for a rubber strap at some point.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Also looks like a 39mm of the exact same style.is coming out soon..personally I like the 36mm. It's perfect.for my 6.5" wrist. I personally prefer smaller size watches.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

+9 seconds out of the box. May improve with break in. We shall see. Ordered a blue rubber band to go with it. Not sure I like the bracelet.


----------



## ohhenry1

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Also looks like a 39mm of the exact same style.is coming out soon..personally I like the 36mm. It's perfect.for my 6.5" wrist. I personally prefer smaller size watches.


I'm looking forward to that 39mm release. Been a long time coming!


----------



## achilles

Same here, waiting for the 39mm. Finally Glycine has listened to the fans and releasing the 39mm version of the long selling Combat Sub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

achilles said:


> Same here, waiting for the 39mm. Finally Glycine has listened to the fans and releasing the 39mm version of the long selling Combat Sub.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone know when this will be coming? I like that all black on IG from the January post!


----------



## achilles

No one knows exactly when, but 39mm is slated to be released in Spring. Hurry up Glycine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeshield25

Just picked up the green variant of the 36mm. Looking forward to see how it looks in person as I didn't really see many pictures of it.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Blue dial $370 on Ashford right after I bought it for $399! Oh well.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Eyeshield25 said:


> Just picked up the green variant of the 36mm. Looking forward to see how it looks in person as I didn't really see many pictures of it.
> View attachment 16500548


This looks pretty sweet. Let me know how you like it. I felt the bracelet is a little on the cheap side. Would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Eyeshield25 said:


> Just picked up the green variant of the 36mm. Looking forward to see how it looks in person as I didn't really see many pictures of it.
> View attachment 16500548


Post some pics when you get it. I have the blue version. I need to size the bracelet. Seems solid. The bracelet feels a little cheap to me but I will see how it wears. Also got a blue strap. I think it will look great on a strap.


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Post some pics when you get it. I have the blue version. I need to size the bracelet. Seems solid. The bracelet feels a little cheap to me but I will see how it wears. Also got a blue strap. I think it will look great on a strap.



Yes!

Perfection... pictures do this one NO justice. The finish is impeccable! One of my all time favorite outta-the-box acquistions. It was a hit immediately. The size is key here...elegant yet able.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> Yes!
> 
> Perfection... pictures do this one NO justice. The finish is impeccable! One of my all time favorite outta-the-box acquistions. It was a hit immediately. The size is key here...elegant yet able.
> 
> View attachment 16501879
> 
> 
> View attachment 16501870
> View attachment 16501871


Looks amazing. What size wrist again? I need to take at least 2 links out. Waiting for the right tools. I want to do it myself.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> Yes!
> 
> Perfection... pictures do this one NO justice. The finish is impeccable! One of my all time favorite outta-the-box acquistions. It was a hit immediately. The size is key here...elegant yet able.
> 
> View attachment 16501879
> 
> 
> View attachment 16501870
> View attachment 16501871


What are your thoughts on the bracelet quality?


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Looks amazing. What size wrist again? I need to take at least 2 links out. Waiting for the right tools. I want to do it myself.


I removed one link. Two would be too tight. I am 7.25" wrist

Took me less than one minute to size using tiny hammer and pin remover kit I got from Amazon for $5. Super easy to remove...not at all stubborn like some pins. A few taps is all it took.

I got lucky in that it fits just right and will allow for some swelling in the summer. Butterfly clasp does not allow for micro adjustments so it's the luck of the draw in terms of fit.


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> What are your thoughts on the bracelet quality?


Bracelet is nice. Comfortable too.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> Bracelet is nice. Comfortable too.


I'm going to try it on the bracelet but I think a blue rubber band would look sharp.


----------



## DiverBob

It's got some surprisingly decent heft to it considering it's a small case.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> I removed one link. Two would be too tight. I am 7.25" wrist
> 
> Took me less than one minute to size using tiny hammer and pin remover kit I got from Amazon for $5. Super easy to remove...not at all stubborn like some pins. A few taps is all it took.
> 
> I got lucky in that it fits just right and will allow for some swelling in the summer. Butterfly clasp does not allow for micro adjustments so it's the luck of the draw in terms of fit.


It looked like screw in pins to me. They are just tap pins?

Yeah I bought a nice little kit for $10 on eBay. Has a bunch of handy tools including a case back remover. One bracelet adjustment more than pays for it.


----------



## DiverBob

JohnWatcher123 said:


> It looked like screw in pins to me. They are just tap pins?
> 
> Yeah I bought a nice little kit for $10 on eBay. Has a bunch of handy tools including a case back remover. One bracelet adjustment more than pays for it.


Yes, friction pins


----------



## acrolyu2

es hermoso!


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Had to go with the strap. Removed two links and it was still loose on my 6.5" wrist. Looks great on blue strap! I think it's a keeper!


----------



## BigBluefish

Nice looking watches. Thinking of picking up the gray / brown for my son’s HS graduation gift. He’s pretty slim, sure his wrist is <7”’so 36 would be a good size. He’s no WIS but every guy should have one decent mechanical watch, even if he only wears it to job interviews and holiday gatherings, maybe on dates … Can’t be rockin’ that black G or my (well, used to be) 43mm Seiko SNN235 chrono all the time. Seems this Glycine wound fit that role nicely.


----------



## BigBluefish

FYI per another thread, looks like the Bienne has been unleashed and can be found at Gnomon.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

BigBluefish said:


> FYI per another thread, looks like the Bienne has been unleashed and can be found at Gnomon.


I like it but way to big for me at 39mm. 36mm is the biggest I go for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

JohnWatcher123 said:


> Had to go with the strap. Removed two links and it was still loose on my 6.5" wrist. Looks great on blue strap! I think it's a keeper!
> View attachment 16504621
> 
> View attachment 16504619


36mm is as big as I can go on my 6.5" wrist. It looks enormous in these pictures.


----------



## BigBluefish

Yeah. It’s a dress watch. I have a 7.5” wrist, but 39mm seems too large. 36mm would be the way to go with this style. The silver might seem to wear a bit smaller than the blue. I’ll have to see some pics going forward.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

BigBluefish said:


> Yeah. It’s a dress watch. I have a 7.5” wrist, but 39mm seems too large. 36mm would be the way to go with this style. The silver might seem to wear a bit smaller than the blue. I’ll have to see some pics going forward.


Exactly. 34-35mm max for me. I like some of the Timex Q reissues for a potential grab and go dress watch.


----------



## DiverBob

BigBluefish said:


> FYI per another thread, looks like the Bienne has been unleashed and can be found at Gnomon.


I have the Silver Bienne...very nice watch but would prefer if it were 37mm. It just gets by at 39mm for a dress watch.


----------



## DiverBob

True 36mm dimensions reflected in this image on my 7.25" wrist .


----------



## Eyeshield25

Finally received the green 36mm. Watch came from Ashford upside down underneath the pillow, inside the box, so not sure how that happened. It got some micro scratches on the polished links and on the back of the case, but for the price Ashford was selling it for I'm okay with that.

The color is an understated but very deep forest green, and the darker yellow indices really help contrast the dial.


----------



## Thunder1

Eyeshield25 said:


> Finally received the green 36mm. Watch came from Ashford upside down underneath the pillow, inside the box, so not sure how that happened. It got some micro scratches on the polished links and on the back of the case, but for the price Ashford was selling it for I'm okay with that.
> 
> The color is an understated but very deep forest green, and the darker yellow indices really help contrast the dial.
> View attachment 16511823
> 
> View attachment 16511824
> 
> View attachment 16511822


Hopefully, the new 39mm Combats will look this sharp..


----------



## DiverBob

Eyeshield25 said:


> Finally received the green 36mm. *Watch came from Ashford upside down underneath the pillow, inside the box, so not sure how that happened.* It got some micro scratches on the polished links and on the back of the case, but for the price Ashford was selling it for I'm okay with that.
> 
> The color is an understated but very deep forest green, and the darker yellow indices really help contrast the dial.
> View attachment 16511823
> 
> View attachment 16511824
> 
> View attachment 16511822



Mine too arrived all shook up...but luckily no scratches.


----------



## Eyeshield25

Here's a better picture of it in the sun. You can really see the textured dial, unlike the sunburst finished of the blue.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Eyeshield25 said:


> Here's a better picture of it in the sun. You can really see the textured dial, unlike the sunburst finished of the blue.
> View attachment 16512823


Nice! What size is your wrist?


----------



## Eyeshield25

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice! What size is your wrist?


6.25 in


----------



## acrolyu2

its just Ibeautifull!


----------



## npl_texas

This is my first 36mm watch. Most of my watches are 39-40mm.
Wrist is a little over 7”. 
Thoughts?


----------



## DiverBob

npl_texas said:


> This is my first 36mm watch. Most of my watches are 39-40mm.
> Wrist is a little over 7”.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16515243


Good fit.


----------



## ohhenry1

npl_texas said:


> This is my first 36mm watch. Most of my watches are 39-40mm.
> Wrist is a little over 7”.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16515243


Looks good.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Eyeshield25 said:


> Here's a better picture of it in the sun. You can really see the textured dial, unlike the sunburst finished of the blue.
> View attachment 16512823


is this a new variant? I thought all the 36mm versions had a sunburst dial but this one looks very sharp! Really making me rethink swearing off Glycine


----------



## Shademantis

Size wise it looks absolutely fine.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

npl_texas said:


> This is my first 36mm watch. Most of my watches are 39-40mm.
> Wrist is a little over 7”.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16515243


***, I had to buy this just now, looks so good. Does anyone else buy watches with their morning coffee?


----------



## npl_texas

SKYWATCH007 said:


> ***, I had to buy this just now, looks so good. Does anyone else buy watches with their morning coffee?


Haha! Sorry! 
I’m sure I have done that before also.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> True 36mm dimensions reflected in this image on my 7.25" wrist .
> 
> 
> View attachment 16505768


Looks great!


----------



## JohnWatcher123

npl_texas said:


> This is my first 36mm watch. Most of my watches are 39-40mm.
> Wrist is a little over 7”.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16515243


Looks amazing!


----------



## JohnWatcher123

K42 said:


> *Edit: Changed the title because there seems to be more models coming.
> 
> Saw this video on Glycine's FB page about a new Combat Sub in 36mm. Similar turn down lugs, old crown logo, and date window at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Specs look to be:
> Dia = 36 mm
> L2L = 42.9 mm
> Thickness = 8.45mm
> Lug width = 18 mm
> 
> I think the natural down sizing progression should have been a 40mm for a dive style watch, or maybe a 38mm. Still interested in checking this out when it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=196689338735334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36 Automatic Collection - #glycine #glycinecombatsub #combat... | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3,098 views, 80 likes, 2 loves, 12 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Looks like Ashford sold out. I guess there is some interest in the 36.


----------



## brandon\

Eyeshield25 said:


> Finally received the green 36mm. Watch came from Ashford upside down underneath the pillow, inside the box, so not sure how that happened. It got some micro scratches on the polished links and on the back of the case, but for the price Ashford was selling it for I'm okay with that.
> 
> The color is an understated but very deep forest green, and the darker yellow indices really help contrast the dial.
> View attachment 16511823
> 
> View attachment 16511824
> 
> View attachment 16511822


Wow. That is a sharp watch! If they make this color in 39mm, it will be on my short list.


----------



## bobski

Am I right in thinking that the 36mm is thicker than the original?


----------



## JohnWatcher123

brandon\ said:


> Wow. That is a sharp watch! If they make this color in 39mm, it will be on my short list.


I have to admit it looks even better in person. I haven't been this excited by a watch since getting a Rolex Yachtmaster (35mm) in 2002!


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 16524178


I tried to get a signed buckle from Glycine but they don't have anything compatible with my band.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

npl_texas said:


> This is my first 36mm watch. Most of my watches are 39-40mm.
> Wrist is a little over 7”.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16515243


I'm going to use a 1980's phrase here. Looks mint!


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> True 36mm dimensions reflected in this image on my 7.25" wrist .
> 
> 
> View attachment 16505768


Looks like a perfect size. I have a 6.5" wrist and prefer smaller watches in general. Comfortable fit.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

K42 said:


> *Edit: Changed the title because there seems to be more models coming.
> 
> Saw this video on Glycine's FB page about a new Combat Sub in 36mm. Similar turn down lugs, old crown logo, and date window at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Specs look to be:
> Dia = 36 mm
> L2L = 42.9 mm
> Thickness = 8.45mm
> Lug width = 18 mm
> 
> I think the natural down sizing progression should have been a 40mm for a dive style watch, or maybe a 38mm. Still interested in checking this out when it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=196689338735334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36 Automatic Collection - #glycine #glycinecombatsub #combat... | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3,098 views, 80 likes, 2 loves, 12 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


----------



## JohnWatcher123

A few more photos on my 6.5" wrist for reference. Swapped bracelet for a band.


----------



## DiverBob

bobski said:


> Am I right in thinking that the 36mm is thicker than the original?


Thickness is listed at 12mm which would make it a bit thicker than the 42mm.


----------



## achilles

DiverBob said:


> Thickness is listed at 12mm which would make it a bit thicker than the 42mm.


The new 39mm Combat Sub is 11.2mm thickness according to website....


----------



## bobski

DiverBob said:


> Thickness is listed at 12mm which would make it a bit thicker than the 42mm.


Yes. Unfortunate, as one of the drawing factors was how thin the case.


----------



## Shademantis

I ordered the 39mm black/gilt combat sub today...crossing fingers for a milled clasp with microadjustments...but if it is as much of a goldilocks fit as I hope, I'll probably learn to live with it. I'll post a pic or 2 as soon as it arrives.


----------



## achilles

Shademantis said:


> I ordered the 39mm black/gilt combat sub today...crossing fingers for a milled clasp with microadjustments...but if it is as much of a goldilocks fit as I hope, I'll probably learn to live with it. I'll post a pic or 2 as soon as it arrives.


Super cool, can't wait to see your pictures and hear your first hand experiences with it.


----------



## DiverBob

bobski said:


> Yes. Unfortunate, as one of the drawing factors was how thin the case.


1mm for me is of no consequence.


----------



## Shademantis

Just FYI, the Glycinestore.eu (where I ordered the 39mm) lists all watches with VAT. If you live outside of the EU, you enter "VAT" in the coupon field and the price is reduced. Shipping outside the EU is 30 euro.


----------



## achilles

New 39mm Combat Sub (AD pics). You saw it here first. 😋


----------



## achilles

Words from AD :

Stainless steel green dial 39 mm delivery end April.
Also some black PVD versions coming in.


----------



## bobski

DiverBob said:


> 1mm for me is of no consequence.


Glad that is the case for you!

2.5mm is almost 25% increase on 42mm. Or to put it another way, with the reduce diameter, the increased diameter seems disproportionate to case size. 

My current daily is 34mm x 10.5mm (100m WR) and it is perfect. Slips under cuffs, weight distribution means I can forget it is on wrist.

Will look out for the 39mm details. 

Pleased this is getting so much attention though. Refreshing diameter for a diver.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

achilles said:


> Words from AD :
> 
> Stainless steel green dial 39 mm delivery end April.
> Also some black PVD versions coming in.


Is it the same green as the 36mm? I just ordered one of those a few days ago.


----------



## achilles

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Is it the same green as the 36mm? I just ordered one of those a few days ago.


Guys, I think I am in love!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shademantis

Thanks for the pics Achilles. That render vid they posted awhile back on the 39mm had me worried about the clasp. Drilled lugs ta boot.


----------



## DiverBob

bobski said:


> Glad that is the case for you!
> 
> 2.5mm is almost 25% increase on 42mm. Or to put it another way, with the reduce diameter, the increased diameter seems disproportionate to case size.
> 
> My current daily is 34mm x 10.5mm (100m WR) and it is perfect. Slips under cuffs, weight distribution means I can forget it is on wrist.
> 
> Will look out for the 39mm details.
> 
> Pleased this is getting so much attention though. Refreshing diameter for a diver.


The 36mm is a 300m diver which perhaps explains the 12mm height.


----------



## Guster16

Does anyone know if they plan on releasing any new white dialed divers in the spring release? I really like the combat sub 48, but I'd prefer something like that without a pvd case.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## timeandtides

Hi all!
I just ordered the black 36mm combat sub.

if I wanted to swap out the butterfly closure with something like This clasp in 18mm with micro adjustments would that work?
Thanks!


----------



## JohnWatcher123

timeandtides said:


> Hi all!
> I just ordered the black 36mm combat sub.
> 
> if I wanted to swap out the butterfly closure with something like This clasp in 18mm with micro adjustments would that work?
> Thanks!


No idea but I ordered a half link to make the bracelet fit right. $18.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

timeandtides said:


> Hi all!
> I just ordered the black 36mm combat sub.
> 
> if I wanted to swap out the butterfly closure with something like This clasp in 18mm with micro adjustments would that work?
> Thanks!


Oh and your going to love it. I have the 36mm blue dial and it's amazing. I have it on a blue rubber strap right now. It's become my daily driver.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 16544154


Looks great on orange!


----------



## JohnWatcher123

achilles said:


> New 39mm Combat Sub (AD pics). You saw it here first. 😋


How do you like it?


----------



## achilles

JohnWatcher123 said:


> How do you like it?


Those pics are from AD. My order is delayed by FedEx Europe. Hopefully it will get here coming week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnWatcher123

achilles said:


> Those pics are from AD. My order is delayed by FedEx Europe. Hopefully it will get here coming week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Looking forward to hearing your impressions. I love the 36mm. Really solid so far.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 16544154


How is it keeping time so far?


----------



## Benjamin NV

K42 said:


> *Edit: Changed the title because there seems to be more models coming.
> 
> Saw this video on Glycine's FB page about a new Combat Sub in 36mm. Similar turn down lugs, old crown logo, and date window at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Specs look to be:
> Dia = 36 mm
> L2L = 42.9 mm
> Thickness = 8.45mm
> Lug width = 18 mm
> 
> I think the natural down sizing progression should have been a 40mm for a dive style watch, or maybe a 38mm. Still interested in checking this out when it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=196689338735334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36 Automatic Collection - #glycine #glycinecombatsub #combat... | By Glycine Watch SA | Facebook
> 
> 
> 3,098 views, 80 likes, 2 loves, 12 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Glycine Watch SA: A small case but a great addition to our collection. Sneak peek of the upcoming Combat Sub 36...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


I'm glad to see them downsize. Up to 38mm would have been fine too in my opinion.


----------



## timeandtides

i really like it! it fits well with one link out but i would like some micro adjustment. the buckle im looking at from strap code is so big, 42mm, that it’ll take up my whole anterior wrist, so im not sure it’s worth it


----------



## DiverBob

New dial color for the 39mm


----------



## achilles

I just posted my first impressions of the 39mm on the other thread, and I thought I will post it here too.

I just got mine yesterday and I love it very much. How much you ask? As much as I love my BB58!  If you are thinking about it, get it. You will love it too! The size and thickness is perfect. Crown action is very nice. Only thing is bezel action is a bit stiff. I am okay with it, as there is not much play. The dial is a beauty, very readable and lume is just nice. The bracelet is very functional and comfortable. Some might not like the PCL but the bracelet is fine for me. In general, I don’t have anything to complain about and I think it’ll serve me well as a daily wear.


----------



## SKYWATCH007

achilles said:


> I just posted my first impressions of the 39mm on the other thread, and I thought I will post it here too.
> 
> I just got mine yesterday and I love it very much. How much you ask? As much as I love my BB58!  If you are thinking about it, get it. You will love it too! The size and thickness is perfect. Crown action is very nice. Only thing is bezel action is a bit stiff. I am okay with it, as there is not much play. The dial is a beauty, very readable and lume is just nice. The bracelet is very functional and comfortable. Some might not like the PCL but the bracelet is fine for me. In general, I don’t have anything to complain about and I think it’ll serve me well as a daily wear.


Nice! I've been really wanting the 39mm as well. I recently purchased the 36 version in the military green colour. I love that one just a hair small for my taste. I will probably be throwing it up for sale soon. 

I have the BB58 black as well and wanted your opinion/comparison in terms of size between the two. Are the lugs shorter or longer on the Glycine? Thickness? 

Cheers


----------



## Thunder1

achilles said:


> I just posted my first impressions of the 39mm on the other thread, and I thought I will post it here too.
> 
> I just got mine yesterday and I love it very much. How much you ask? As much as I love my BB58!  If you are thinking about it, get it. You will love it too! The size and thickness is perfect. Crown action is very nice. Only thing is bezel action is a bit stiff. I am okay with it, as there is not much play. The dial is a beauty, very readable and lume is just nice. The bracelet is very functional and comfortable. Some might not like the PCL but the bracelet is fine for me. In general, I don’t have anything to complain about and I think it’ll serve me well as a daily wear.


Thanx for posting..I may have to pick up one soon!!..you know, you could have the PCls brushed for not a lot of dinero, right?..


----------



## sopapillas

Anyone know if they’ll be doing a 39mm in that green? That would be incredible. I have a 42 gilt Combat Sub but it feels a little too much like a BB58 dinner plate. I like how they kept the dial layout but added the military time markers on these. Adds back some of its own character.


----------



## achilles

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I have the BB58 black as well and wanted your opinion/comparison in terms of size between the two. Are the lugs shorter or longer on the Glycine? Thickness?
> 
> Cheers


Thickness seems to be about the same. Visually. As for L2L, I think Glycine wins here due to the stubby lugs. Visually BB58 looks longer slightly, say about 2mm. Both are using female end-links which is very good. Both have large crowns and nicely designed so they don't dig into your wrist. One other plus point for Glycine is the drilled lugs which I am a big fan of.

You won't regret the Combat Sub 39. I think Glycine has got a winner here.


----------



## achilles

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx for posting..I may have to pick up one soon!!..you know, you could have the PCls brushed for not a lot of dinero, right?..


Right on. Yea, those folks who hate PCLs can of course get it brushed. But I like the way it is now, so I won't bother.


----------



## achilles

sopapillas said:


> Anyone know if they’ll be doing a 39mm in that green? That would be incredible. I have a 42 gilt Combat Sub but it feels a little too much like a BB58 dinner plate. I like how they kept the dial layout but added the military time markers on these. Adds back some of its own character.


I was told by the AD that there will be a green 39mm release later this month or early next (I think I posted a pic on earlier post), but hey don't hold my word to it.

You can check with the European AD (Tandem NL). Talk to Guus. He seems to be quite well informed.


----------



## sopapillas

achilles said:


> I was told by the AD that there will be a green 39mm release later this month or early next (I think I posted a pic on earlier post), but hey don't hold my word to it.
> 
> You can check with the European AD (Tandem NL). Talk to Guus. He seems to be quite well informed.


Ah I missed that post, thank you for repeating.

Drilled lugs are a huge plus.

Hopefully I’m not repeating another question, but did they improve the lume? 42mm lume is a little underwhelming, but no big deal considering how nice the rest of the watch is.


----------



## Thunder1

sopapillas said:


> Anyone know if they’ll be doing a 39mm in that green? That would be incredible. I have a 42 gilt Combat Sub but it feels a little too much like a BB58 dinner plate. I like how they kept the dial layout but added the military time markers on these. Adds back some of its own character.


Agreed!!..


----------



## timeandtides

achilles said:


> Right on. Yea, those folks who hate PCLs can of course get it brushed. But I like the way it is now, so I won't bother.


who would brush them, a jeweler?


----------



## DiverBob

achilles said:


> Right on. Yea, those folks who hate PCLs can of course get it brushed. But I like the way it is now, so I won't bother.


I do my own using 3000 grit foam backed paper. It's quite easy and takes about 5 mins


----------



## achilles

sopapillas said:


> Ah I missed that post, thank you for repeating.
> 
> Drilled lugs are a huge plus.
> 
> Hopefully I’m not repeating another question, but did they improve the lume? 42mm lume is a little underwhelming, but no big deal considering how nice the rest of the watch is.


If you ask me, lume intensity looks to be about the same and I can definitely live with that. But on the new model, it’s bigger round lume plots so it’s more visible IMO. See pic below, left is the Sub 39 and right is Sub 42.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

timeandtides said:


> who would brush them, a jeweler?


Yes possibly a jeweler or your friendly neighborhood watchmaker or like DiverBob mentioned you can do it on your own if you feel a bit more confident.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas

achilles said:


> If you ask me, lume intensity looks to be about the same and I can definitely live with that. But on the new model, it’s bigger round lume plots so it’s more visible IMO. See pic below, left is the Sub 39 and right is Sub 42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting, that was my only (very minor) complaint about my 42, but certainly won’t stop me from picking up a 39. Especially if/when that green one is released.


----------



## Smaug

Some early posts were concerned that the 42 mm size was too big and the 36 mm was too small. I have a small wrist (see signature) and took a risk with the 42 mm size. Its short L-L combined with the sharply down-turned lugs make it fit perfectly. 36 mm would also be great for me. I prefer a smaller watch, but my wife thinks it looks feminine on me, so I have to wear the bigger ones. ;-)


----------



## DiverBob

achilles said:


> Yes possibly a jeweler or your friendly neighborhood watchmaker or like DiverBob mentioned you can do it on your own if you feel a bit more confident.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitojoyride

achilles said:


> I just posted my first impressions of the 39mm on the other thread, and I thought I will post it here too.
> 
> I just got mine yesterday and I love it very much. How much you ask? As much as I love my BB58!  If you are thinking about it, get it. You will love it too! The size and thickness is perfect. Crown action is very nice. Only thing is bezel action is a bit stiff. I am okay with it, as there is not much play. The dial is a beauty, very readable and lume is just nice. The bracelet is very functional and comfortable. Some might not like the PCL but the bracelet is fine for me. In general, I don’t have anything to complain about and I think it’ll serve me well as a daily wear.


Are the indices applied?


----------



## achilles

mosquitojoyride said:


> Are the indices applied?


Yes, raised. I think they mean the same?


----------



## mosquitojoyride

achilles said:


> Yes, raised. I think they mean the same?


They are. Thanks I’ll probably have to get one. Ticks too many boxes!


----------



## sopapillas

achilles said:


> Yes, raised. I think they mean the same?


Some raised indices are stamped. I think Seiko has gotten very good at making stamped dials look applied. But for the record, the indices on my 42mm certainly look applied to me.


----------



## timeandtides

Ok! it’s been 2 weeks and this watch has been on my wrist every day. I really like the gilt details. It’s been about +5 seconds a day. Lume is good, not great. The crown isn’t as smooth as I’d like but it’s okay.

My main complaint was the clasp, i hated the lack of micro adjustments on the butterfly clasp so I bought a divers clasp from strapcode. I had to order another bracelet from Amazon and cannibalized the end links to make it work. pretty happy with how it came out.

The clasp does add a substantial amount of thickness but overall makes the watch less delicate. It might be a PITA when typing, but i really like having adjustments.








you can see the amazon end links are about 1mm off.









i really like the way this looks and feels. Much more like a proper diver!


----------



## flaccidaardvark

bobski said:


> Glad that is the case for you!
> 
> 2.5mm is almost 25% increase on 42mm. Or to put it another way, with the reduce diameter, the increased diameter seems disproportionate to case size.
> 
> My current daily is 34mm x 10.5mm (100m WR) and it is perfect. Slips under cuffs, weight distribution means I can forget it is on wrist.
> 
> Will look out for the 39mm details.
> 
> Pleased this is getting so much attention though. Refreshing diameter for a diver.


Pics of your daily? I know 34mm is too small for most but it sounds great to me


----------



## bobski

Double


----------



## bobski

flaccidaardvark said:


> Pics of your daily? I know 34mm is too small for most but it sounds great to me


It works perfectly for me!


----------



## flaccidaardvark

bobski said:


> It works perfectly for me!
> 
> View attachment 16583633
> View attachment 16583635
> View attachment 16583636


There is something so appealing about a linen dial. Specifically a Tudor with a linen dial.


----------



## srhansen71

JohnWatcher123 said:


> This looks pretty sweet. Let me know how you like it. I felt the bracelet is a little on the cheap side. Would like to hear your opinion.


Beautiful watch, and the band appears high quality although I'm not fan of alternating polished and brushed, unfortunately it cannot micro adjust. It's a shame that they don't include two smaller links as well as screw pins. In this day and age both should be fairly standard offerings.


----------



## Tjcdas

Just picked this one up love the size the butterfly clasp (no half links)needs be switched out with a 16mm milled clasp I have sitting around.


----------



## MaxIcon

I just picked up a GL0337 (36mm blue sunburst dial) on sale at Ashford for $325, and am really liking it. It's not easy to find good quality 36mm subs in this price range, and this one ticks almost all of the boxes. To echo others, the bracelet is very comfortable and solid, and the dial and applied indices are beautiful. Good lume, with brighter hands than indices, and an attractive caseback all add up to a really good value for the money.

I'd rather have a micro-adjust clasp or half-links with the butterfly clasp, but luckily it fits me well with a few links removed. The bracelet goes from 18mm to 16mm, which gives it a perfect balance. If the polished center links bug me, I'll brush them at some point, but it's still on the honeymoon.

My daily driver has been a 36mm Omega Dynamic 3, which is waiting for me to send it off for a service. I was alternating between my Tudor Date-Day (also 36mm) and the Tiger 36mm Explorer homage (no date, though) before this came in, and I'm thinking this will be my new daily for a while.


----------



## MAD777

^^^^^
@MaxIcon its great to see a 36mm Glycine! I love their watches but many are dinner plate size.


----------



## MaxIcon

MAD777 said:


> ^^^^^
> @MaxIcon its great to see a 36mm Glycine! I love their watches but many are dinner plate size.


Yes, I have an assortment of Glycines - multiple Incursores because I had a California dial fixation for a while, a couple of 42mm Combat Subs, and a Combat 7. The 42mm Subs have short lugs, at least, and aren't as overwhelming, but they're still big and heavy, so I don't really wear most of them on a regular basis.

This 36mm Sub is a game changer for those of us who like smaller watches! I really need to thin the herd on my other watches...


----------



## T22

Seems like a lot of the Combat Sub GMTs (GL0380 thru 0383) are out of stock most places. Anyone have any insight to when more might show up? The Glycine Europe website had the one I’m looking for (0383) at a not unreasonable price. I’m just curious if I’m being impatient or if I missed the boat.


----------



## SMote

Just got this in. I love the size. I don’t even know it’s there. So far +3 average daily.


----------



## nanook12

SMote said:


> Just got this in. I love the size. I don’t even know it’s there. So far +3 average daily.
> View attachment 16804279


Is this 36 or 39? Looks great 

I am a little worried 36 might be too small on my 6.75” wrist. But not seeing the 39 available anywhere. No interest in 42


----------



## K42

Just my opinion but I think 36mm (especially a diver) will look too small on most wrists greater than 6.5 inches. You'll never know unless you try it because every watch is different, so I recommend buying from a place that has a good return policy. I tried a 36mm Marathon MSAR and think the smaller and lighter size works for all day wear.


----------



## SMote

nanook12 said:


> Is this 36 or 39? Looks great
> 
> I am a little worried 36 might be too small on my 6.75” wrist. But not seeing the 39 available anywhere. No interest in 42


36. 7 inch wrist. It does look small for a dive watch, I had a 42 glycine and loved everything about it but the size. I just like smaller watches


----------



## Vue

The 36-39mm looks great.


----------

